# eje motriz (eje motor)



## Distriker

Hola a todos, me gustaría saber cómo se diría e*je motriz* en inglés. Saludos.
Este *Eje* es el que quiero.


----------



## aurilla

En ese caso, sería un "axle".


----------



## Distriker

A ver, tengo entendido que *Eje* de _máquina_ es *Shaft*. Y *Axle *es otro tipo de *eje*. Pero lo que yo pregunto es, ¿cómo se dice *eje motriz*?.
Saludos.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Take a look at this thread, it will probably answer your question.


----------



## Distriker

Thanks, but I know this . Greetings.


----------



## aurilla

wheel axle:  http://images.google.com.pr/images?hl=en&q=wheel%20axle&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi

motor axle: http://images.google.com.pr/images?um=1&hl=en&q=motor+axle


----------



## Distriker

What is the "*Eje Motriz*"? Greetings.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Based on the picture you showed us, and the thread I referred to in my earlier post, I would say your answer is axle - a rod with a wheel on each end.

A shaft transfers power.


----------



## Distriker

OK, thanks for all. Greetings.


----------



## Universo ameba

Drive axles


----------



## gotitadeleche

I did some more research on eje motriz and consulted with a Spanish-speaking friend of mine, and he says that eje motriz is transaxle.


----------



## decolain

Hola:

El hilo es un poco antiguo pero siempre puede servir.
Necesitaba la misma traducción y en un diccionario de mecánica encontré

Eje Motriz = Drive Shaft.

Les dejo el enlace por si alguien más lo necesita.

http://www.infomine.com/Dictionary/HardRockMiners/spanish/welcome_En.aspx?letter=M

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Aviador

"Eje motriz" no es posible en castellano. En nuestra lengua los adjetivos deben concordar en género con el sustantivo al que se refieren. Por lo tanto, un adjetivo femenino como "motriz" no puede usarse para calificar un sustantivo masculino como "eje". Debe ser "eje motor".


----------



## incaprincess

OK, I have some answers.  My very genius friend from Costa Rica has informed me that EJE MOTRIZ is: *Drive axle*.   For educational purposes may I also mention that he has informed me that EJE DIRECCIONAL is: *Steering axle*, and EJE ARRSTRE is: *Third axle.
*
He says that this would be applicable to a small truck, like a moving van, with one front axle under the engine (steering axle, it has no power). The next axle back is attached to the drive-shaft and is what moves the truck (drive axle).  Then comes the third axle (eje arrastre); it just rolls along and allows the truck to take more weight.


----------



## Aviador

I must insist: "motriz" is a feminine adjective and, as such, it cannot be used to qualify masculine nouns as "eje".
"Eje motriz" is wrong.


----------



## incaprincess

Aviador said:


> I must insist: "motriz" is a feminine adjective and, as such, it cannot be used to qualify masculine nouns as "eje".
> "Eje motriz" is wrong.



Well, it appears on Mexican registration cards. I'm looking at one right now.


----------



## Aviador

Well, I understand, but it is wrong.


----------



## incaprincess

Hola. Tienes razón. Ahora que investigué un poco, debe ser eje motor, o eje de tracción.

De hecho, usar 'eje motriz' no es tan recomendable según esta explicación:
http://www.proz.com/kudoz/english_to_spanish/automotive_cars_trucks/573113-drive_axle.html

¡¡Gracias!!


----------

